# Trick or treat!



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I saw this outfit in a charity shop and just couldn't resist!
Ruby - the perfect furry pumpkin! :devil:
please feel free anyone to re-post the right way up,


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Um I love this!!!! I love it! Halloween is my favorite!!! My wedding was Halloween themed. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Turn that dargarn ipad round :laugh::laugh:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Donna REALLY!!! you might need to come to my house for halloween....we go ALL OUT!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

My hubby dresses up every year. Here is me wedding cake.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dmgalley said:


> My hubby dresses up every year. Here is me wedding cake.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


OMG I LOVE IT! so NEAT!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> My hubby dresses up every year. Here is me wedding cake.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Wow I love this - more wedding pics please!
My birthday is halloween, so I always have a big halloween party - I love it! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Turn that dargarn ipad round :laugh::laugh:


I know!!! I promised my self I would take them portrait style so the button was at the bottom ... Doh!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think you can have the button at the side I just haven't worked out which is the correct side yet !!!!! x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> I think you can have the button at the side I just haven't worked out which is the correct side yet !!!!! x


Yes - I did it on some, just can't remember which - I think the button has to be on the left....


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ahh...what a cute little pumpkin she is 

Just gorgeous.... Can you not use photobucket...it's so easy...then we'd see Ruby a WHOLE lot better....and bigger.

xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Turn that dargarn ipad round :laugh::laugh:


Seriously laughed out loud at this...typos n all... 

xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

mairi1 said:


> Ahh...what a cute little pumpkin she is
> 
> Just gorgeous.... Can you not use photobucket...it's so easy...then we'd see Ruby a WHOLE lot better....and bigger.
> 
> xxx


I did try once - but gave up! I will try again, can it be done on iPad?


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Love it!! Ruby looks great as a pumpkin. We have a pumpkin dressing up outfit at the After school club that I run...I think Nellie shall be borrowing it for Halloween this year


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Absolutely...

1)download the photobucket app

2) take your photos...the right way up ...easier with phone 

3) send them to your email account

3) save photos on email onto your iPad photo library

4) open up photobucket app

5) click download icon (an upwards facing arrow) 

6) choose to download from photo library 

7) click on whichever pics you want in your library and it'll immediately upload them 

8) once you have your album, select a photo...click on the icon at top right which kind of looks like a chain

9) scroll down and click on IMG code...it will see 'IMG copied'

10) come on here and paste the IMG code into this box 

BINGO!!!! 

Clear as mud??!! 

That is a little drawn out I know...if you already have photos on your iPad then skip steps 1-3 

Good luck!!! 

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

dmgalley said:


> My hubby dresses up every year. Here is me wedding cake.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Lol not sure if this should be read with a Yorkshire or a Jamaican accent ....both work


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh I was going to say do it the way Mairi says :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

mairi1 said:


> Seriously laughed out loud at this...typos n all...
> 
> xxx


How do you spell dargarn ????? Lol x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I love the pumpkin outfit .. that is just so cute


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

If you take the photos with your ipad when you click the upload arrow you then just chose camera or photo library you've no need to email.
If you've got the app on your phone you can upload the pictures to the same account direct from your phone .....I am soooo technical, although especially with videos this has been temperamental of late x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> How do you spell dargarn ????? Lol x


I thought it was perhaps a little Yorkshire word you were using 

xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> If you take the photos with your ipad when you click the upload arrow you then just chose camera or photo library you've no need to email.
> x



Did you not read ALL of my post:question::question::question:

Disappointed in you....hno:hno:hno:

xxx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Gorgeous Halloween photo!!

Mairi - clear as mud 😉


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Don't hold back now Nadine....say what you think.... !!!! 

You're another one who needs to get Photobucket on the go..... 

xxx


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

Ruby looks amazing! I've been searching the last few days for a cheap pumpkin costume that I wouldn't mind Sid shredding whilst he wears it! I also ordered him an xmas bandana today that says "Yappy Christmas"! Poor Sid

P.S. I agree... More wedding pics Donna! Did you have a halloween themed dress?


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Don't hold back now Nadine....say what you think.... !!!!
> 
> You're another one who needs to get Photobucket on the go.....
> 
> xxx


Well I was thinking about it but now not sure I would get past step 51 😉

Anyway, I'm secretly still using tapatalk, thought it was being shut down, don't tell!! I can upload a photo with one click! - easy peasy lemon squeezy!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> Well I was thinking about it but now not sure I would get past step 51 😉
> 
> Anyway, I'm secretly still using tapatalk, thought it was being shut down, don't tell!! I can upload a photo with one click! - easy peasy lemon squeezy!


Yes but I have to get my magnifying glass out to see it!!! 

Then...when I try to zoom in on it...as I like a real nosey at the photos ...it won't let me do it!!! 

xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

SidneyM said:


> Ruby looks amazing! I've been searching the last few days for a cheap pumpkin costume that I wouldn't mind Sid shredding whilst he wears it! I also ordered him an xmas bandana today that says "Yappy Christmas"! Poor Sid
> 
> P.S. I agree... More wedding pics Donna! Did you have a halloween themed dress?


Trawl the charity shops, otherwise - tesco & Asda tend to do cheap Costumes in baby / toddler sizes - I'm made up with this one as it is just like a pullover vest - hence making it easy to wee!!
I'm just trying to track down a cheap orange tutu, I am such a cruel poo mummy!!
Ralph's gonna get it too - just not sure what yet - he could always be a pirate.... again! X


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

OMG! Ruby is just an adorable little munchkin in that outfit! Awwwwwww

Yes Donna, more wedding pics required! Pronto  no pressure or anything haha a Halloween themed wedding-sounds like you had so much fun! 

Xx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Yes but I have to get my magnifying glass out to see it!!!
> 
> Then...when I try to zoom in on it...as I like a real nosey at the photos ...it won't let me do it!!!
> 
> xxx


Ha ha, yes, you may have a point (or two!) there!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Yogi bear said:


> OMG! Ruby is just an adorable little munchkin in that outfit! Awwwwwww
> 
> Yes Donna, more wedding pics required! Pronto  no pressure or anything haha a Halloween themed wedding-sounds like you had so much fun!
> 
> Xx


I will post some when I get home. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I will post some when I get home.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


We defiantly needs halloween Friday fun night, but I think we should save it nearer the time? 
Give everyone chance to get their poo outfits ready!!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

mairi1 said:


> I thought it was perhaps a little Yorkshire word you were using
> 
> xxx


Haha - I thought Karen's dargan word was a mix between:
God dam & dog gone ..???
Maybe it is one of them odd Yorkshire vocabulary things!! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing wedding pics Donna, the cake was truely awesome 

Ruby looks so sweet, I hope Boo got to see her and laugh 

How is Ralphie doing?


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Trawl the charity shops, otherwise - tesco & Asda tend to do cheap Costumes in baby / toddler sizes - I'm made up with this one as it is just like a pullover vest - hence making it easy to wee!!
> I'm just trying to track down a cheap orange tutu, I am such a cruel poo mummy!!
> Ralph's gonna get it too - just not sure what yet - he could always be a pirate.... again! X


Well u can't leave him out! I was planning on trawling pound land for their cheap kids costumes!! Then cutting them to fit right! I'm sure they have tutus and stuff in there too! Can't wait til Sidney's first Halloween!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Great thread!

Lovely Ruby.. Love her teeth! 

Donna.. Brill cake!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Looking forward to seeing wedding pics Donna, the cake was truely awesome
> 
> Ruby looks so sweet, I hope Boo got to see her and laugh
> 
> How is Ralphie doing?


Ah thanks, we've not seen boo for a while, all the fencing has been sorted to keep the sheeps in! 
Ralph is ok - very very cuddly? & a bit clingy - Is this normal after castration?? 
His foot is the problem where he had his 6th toe removed and he'a pulled a stitch out, he's taking the antibiotics though no problem- so fingers crossed all will be well, thanks for asking. X


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Ruby is one cute pumpkin


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> We defiantly needs halloween Friday fun night, but I think we should save it nearer the time?
> Give everyone chance to get their poo outfits ready!!!!


NOOOOOOOO!! Not dress up Molly can't take it Maybe I can find her a fly outfit ha!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ah thanks, we've not seen boo for a while, all the fencing has been sorted to keep the sheeps in!
> Ralph is ok - very very cuddly? & a bit clingy - Is this normal after castration??
> His foot is the problem where he had his 6th toe removed and he'a pulled a stitch out, he's taking the antibiotics though no problem- so fingers crossed all will be well, thanks for asking. X


Fingers crossed for Ralph. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Fingers crossed for Ralph.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Just been looking at it now Donna, it's not good, I think I'll take him back tomorrow, I've just put his cone back on him - poor chap x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Just been looking at it now Donna, it's not good, I think I'll take him back tomorrow, I've just put his cone back on him - poor chap x


Poor Ralph hope his toe gets better!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Poor Ralph hope his toe gets better!


Or his no-toe as the case may be!! 
I do too, it's not nice to look at, it is an open wound and likely to be very prone to infection, the poor guy hasn't been out properly for a week as I'm scared of him stepping in something or jumping in the stream


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mairi been back to read your post lol And I had read it all lol but my memory is that rubbish by the time I started posting I'd forgotten....errrrr.

Oh and Dargan ....may need an 'r' in it ....dargarn ...said with my bestest American accent a la a bit of a cowboy drawl :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh you have my sympathy Karen...I hate when things start to fail and I panic thinking oh no I'm getting old!!!! 

I swear my eyesight has RAPIDLY deteriorated in months...never ever wore glasses...got a pair and can't wear them as they make me feel sick ...really struggle on night shift though 

Sorry...back to Halloween and Donnas wedding pics 

xxx


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Or his no-toe as the case may be!!
> I do too, it's not nice to look at, it is an open wound and likely to be very prone to infection, the poor guy hasn't been out properly for a week as I'm scared of him stepping in something or jumping in the stream


Oh poor Ralph, sounds very sore. He will not have happy memories of September! Get better soon beautiful boy x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I've just finished going through this thread and in not sure what it's about. Kinda what I like about this forum, it starts somewhere but that's not necessarily where it ends. 

So. Ruby is a cutie. happy wedding anniversary, birthday, and Halloween all at once. Cool cake. Future Fun Friday - must plan need costumes. Poor Ralph and is it his funky extra toe? Or the dew claw? Apparently words aren't spelled the same depending on the accent. And I can't recall if this is the one with the instructions on photobucket or am I confused. And that's just the part that stuck. Phew!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I've just finished going through this thread and in not sure what it's about. Kinda what I like about this forum, it starts somewhere but that's not necessarily where it ends.
> 
> So. Ruby is a cutie. happy wedding anniversary, birthday, and Halloween all at once. Cool cake. Future Fun Friday - must plan need costumes. Poor Ralph and is it his funky extra toe? Or the dew claw? Apparently words aren't spelled the same depending on the accent. And I can't recall if this is the one with the instructions on photobucket or am I confused. And that's just the part that stuck. Phew!
> 
> ...


Haha your so right!
Where a thread goes.......nobody knows !


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Lol not sure if this should be read with a Yorkshire or a Jamaican accent ....both work


Hee hee Karen! I think it must be Jamaican because for the full Yorkshire experience it would read t'cake  I'm allowed to say this as I grew up near Whitby xxx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Haha - I thought Karen's dargan word was a mix between:
> God dam & dog gone ..???
> Maybe it is one of them odd Yorkshire vocabulary things!! X


I thought it was something from Dr Who, Dargan Lord of the Daleks


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> I thought it was something from Dr Who, Dargan Lord of the Daleks


Just so this thread can take another turn - I'm sure it was Davros who was the Emporer Dalek, have to get Suze to check... Maybe Dargan could be his side kick, or Karen's fourth poo


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

It's actually quite a cool poo name isn't it? Imagine shouting 'Dargan the destroyer' across the park


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Just so this thread can take another turn - I'm sure it was Davros who was the Emporer Dalek, have to get Suze to check... Maybe Dargan could be his side kick, or Karen's fourth poo


Awesome!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------

